# YM1700 2WD front tires



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

I am looking at replacing my front wheels with a wider set but my concern is if I go to wide it will be harder to steer. Looking for folks advise if they have upgraded their front wheels.

Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Question to your question. LOL

Why are you looking at wider tires? Do you mow frequently and needing turf tires and rims? 

Does the YM1700 have a FEL? It would make turning a tad harder, but provide a beefy load control. Does the YM1700 have power steering?


----------



## Rob1000 (May 19, 2021)

it used for the FEL and no power steering, I am looking for a little more stability and help with front wheels from sinking in. I am working on a wider turf set for the rears but seems the front are to skinny for the job.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice.

With the wider tires, I would seek upgrading to power steering. The Yanmar OE units have a design flaw and leak. The John Deere variants for the 50 Series are a little better, but not longer in production. 

The only known universal power steering for Yanmars and other Japan brands is made by Jackson.
Effortless Steering On A Yanmar | Jackson Power Steering 

With your YM1700, you would need to take measurements and work with Jackson for the steering column length. 

Since Yanmar made nearly all of the late 1970 thru later 2000s John Deere CUT tractors, the Jackson kit should work nicely. It comes it two different types. 
FARM SHOW Magazine - The BEST stories about Made-It-Myself Shop Inventions, Farming and Gardening Tips, Time-saving Tricks & the Best Farm Shop Hacks, DIY Farm Projects, Tips on Boosting your farm income, time-saving farming advice, farming tractors and Agriculture equipment reviews


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Another "possibility" is the Cross Creek PS for John Deere.
JD Power Steering Kit | John Deere | JDPSKIT01 (crosscreektractor.com) 

Again sizing things up matters. 

Thus, going to wider tires up front would be smart along with PS.


----------

